# Lethargic, but eating dog...



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It is a good sign that he is eating a pooping but if it was me I would certainly be calling the vet. Hopefully it is just an upset tummy.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Not too sure whats wrong, but if he still looks like this tomorrow, I'd call the vet. Keep us posted. Might wanna feed him light stuff today, and make sure hes drinking.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't know if you have ticks there, but if so....has he been tested for Lyme or any of the tick borne illnesses (if they exist in Scotland)? Does he have a fever (normal dog temps are right around 101-102.3 F)

Sounds like the symptoms fit. 

If the SNAP 4Dx (that they do interoffice) is negative, ask them to send out a tick serology. Some diseases are not covered with the in house test. However, if it's positive...they'll put him on Doxycycline, and that should take care of it.

However, Lyme DOES recur, and it's found that dogs need to be on Doxy for a long time (at least 8 weeks) to make SURE it's gone.

Hope all is well. I'd get him to the Vet on Monday, or earlier if things get worse.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think I would take him to the vet on Monday if he does not feel better by Monday just to be on the safe side. Especially with the guys when they get older. Better to be safe than sorry. I am a big worry wart.


----------



## weedrea (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies. I'm glad to report that Brodie has bounced back to his normal self today. Was a little reluctant to get out of his bed first thing, but since then he's back to being a menace as usual. Presume it was just an upset stomach - funny how when he was younger he'd bounce back much quicker, now everything seems a little longer.....but at nearly 9 I suppose that's to be expected.

The tick issue does concern me though - any UK people aware of the risks here? We are surrounded by crofts with lots of sheep and Brodie's picking up a few ticks every week at the moment. I can only presume there's no dangerous side effects here as everyone has at least one sheep dog (who are usually covered in ticks) and I've never heard of any issues. 

Thanks for your replies....
Andrea and Brodie 
x


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for the UK people.


----------

